# Lookingfor chain link and materials



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone have a source for chain link fence that meets the reef regs? I could use some. Also I am looking for suitable reef buildingmaterials. I am already a member of RFRA so I know about the rebar down at the house.Just wondering ifsomeoneknows another source for free / cheap materials.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Check around to fencing companys. Some replace 9 guage fencing, sometimes will give it away. Sea-r-cy


----------

